# Insanity Workout



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Will be starting it tonight; should be done downloading by the time I get home from work. Wish me luck

Has anyone tried this (vs. P90x)?


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

My roommate has the insanity workout DVDs and I sometimes join her. They are brutal but fun and worth it, I think. The "warm-up" isn't what I'd call a warm-up... more like an intense workout....


----------



## sidj0n (Apr 30, 2012)

Depends on what you want.If you want to build muscle p90x is the right choice, insanity is more about cardio.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Those workouts will do the job; however, prepare to sweat. A lot.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

After you work out awhile you can get a feel of what works for you and what doesn't. I think p90x is a little overrated too, and insanity (just quick-glancing at the workouts) seems like glorified calisthenics. 

I would just do regular weight training AxBxABx, and on the off days do cardio (running, swimming, etc.). No need to waste money on a exercise regiment that is designed to work most of the time, when you can carefully craft a plan for yourself.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't really understand what all the hype is about with these particular workouts. Seems like you already have to be in pretty good shape before you start for one thing. I can't help but laugh any time I see the commercials.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Insanity is not for beginners. It's a pretty challenging workout. It's also hard on the knees. I joined a cousin, who was really into it, for about a week. I lost 5 pounds lol. Prepare to sweat. That's some serious cardio. All the best!

I am about to place my order for P90X. That should be 'fun'.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Insanity is pretty brutal. Back in the day I would do Insanity followed by 300 pushups of different variations. It was pretty nutts. I stopped doing them though because they didn't seem to be working for me anymore. Goodluck with Insanity!!!


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Joseph said:


> No need to waste money on a exercise regiment that is designed to work most of the time, when you can carefully craft a plan for yourself.













But seriously lol @Boss was right that it's pretty hard on the knees.... Two days in and I couldn't get up and down the stairs but I feel like I've already lost quite a bit of water weight. It really is insane, for lack of a better term. I dont know when my legs are ever going to feel normal again :S


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> Those workouts will do the job; however, prepare to sweat. A lot.


And don't forget to say goodbye to your fucking kneecaps, also. I'm sure they'll miss you, because I sure miss mine.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> And don't forget to say goodbye to your fucking kneecaps, also. I'm sure they'll miss you, because I sure miss mine.


Too late, they're gone :S Somebody bring me a wheelchair omfg


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven't done Insanity. I have P90X, I got it while my rink was under repair & I needed to get in shape. I lost two of the dvds so I kept on putting it off. I'll start it, I hope, soon!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@FigureSkater
How did you find it?


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_FigureSkater_
> How did you find it?


Some of it was hard & some of it was easy. It was a lot easier when I was kinda in shape though :tongue:


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Iv'e done p90x, and the one thing that I can tell you is that results are 50% + from a healthy diet.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained (Jun 8, 2010)

i know this thread is about Insanity, but in the interest of saving space, anyone tried P90x? how much stuff do i need to get? If i already have/can get the DVDs, already have a chinup bar, i need adjustable dumbbells and/or tension cords, right? Anything else? How are the results if anyone's finished?


----------



## sidj0n (Apr 30, 2012)

the_natrix said:


> Iv'e done p90x, and the one thing that I can tell you is that results are 50% + from a healthy diet.


In every workout plan there are four components with the same weight a)Weight lifting b) Cardio c)Proper nutrition d)Rest.


----------



## paperthick (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm quite proud to say that Insanity has found its way into my routine.

Two days stand between now and the start of month 2 and I have been loving it to bits every step of the way! Shaun T, while contained in the relative safety of the iPad I view him on, has only been occasionally cursed out thus far. It takes a heck of a lot to get me to vocalize displeasure in such a manner, so that is surely a testament to how he really runs you through the wringer. 

An apparent glutton for punishment, sometimes I go out after a plyometric circuit for a 10 km run to recombobulate everything. My knees seem to be no worse for wear?

Oh, and as mentioned, it's definitely not for the faint of heart or out of shape. I trained daily for 7 months (dropping over 100 pounds in the process) before deciding to try it. Let's just say even after all that, the first 3 days found me walking bowlegged down stairs and wondering how in the world digging deeper would be a possibility.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw 3 people attempt "insanity" at my apartment's gym. Two of them basically passed out by the end. P90x is good stuff, especially for abs.


----------



## fotomoose (Sep 21, 2011)

Seeing as folks are also talking about p90x here I'll add my noise...just finished the first week of it, first two days were tough, but it eases off in intensity as the week progresses. My legs and ass are sore, I sit down like an old man with all the noises! Looking forward to the day off tomorrow... Cardio has always been my weak point so the plyometrics were really hard for me with all the jumping, that pause button earned its worth. Next week will be better I hope! Might be easier if I reinstalled my chinup bar, currently using a door frame, but I'm a rock climber so I'm used to hanging from my finger tips. 

I find p90x a nice mixture of exercises, just when you think you can't do anymore it switches to something else, it's planned out very well. Doing reps I hate, and while this does have reps, they're mixed up into smaller chunks, so it's bearable. The yoga and kenpo elements are nice as well.


----------

